# utter disastrous day cleaning car



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

feeling more and more depressed about this really, not only did I wash the car today without the pressure washer (so it wasn't a deep clean), and no electric anyhow, but literally 2 hours later, the state it was in! I knew it was going to rain today anyhow, but it wasn't that that hacked me off, it was the crap on the car! I deliberately parked away from the tree I usually park under, but it still looks s**t




























the thing is, when work picks up, I need to have a nice clean car, but this going to look cack every time

so with the general idea of cleaning anyway, could this be the answer???? anyone have something like it? are they reliable???

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07BHYQV82/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_9?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&psc=1

I will be trying a ONR routine soon, to give it a "fair crack of the whip", I just didn't feel comfortable washing the car without a pressure washer at all, 2 buckets and a watering can was not filling me with confidence, so was hoping using something like about, with deionised water might be a good idea for the general cleaning routine when a deeper clean is needed?

thoughts?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I feel your pain mate, washed my motor the other day in the presence of President Swirl, my car looked like utter poo about an hour later. Regarding ONR I quite like it, haven't got any at the moment but thats because I've just spend a shed load on a new watch and detailing gear will have to play second fiddle, give it a go you may be surprised


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I get it with the job you do you need to keep you cars as clean as possible. Like many of us detailing enthusiasts we are a bit fed up with this constant rain we’re experiencing at the moment. I must have washed my car at least twice in the past couple of months. It’s been a cold dry and wet spring


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

As me and several other people I know that do mobile valeting, this May has been an absolute nightmare for torrential rain, hail and sleet☔
Roll on summer ☀


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

its not so much the rain, its the bits all over it when I parked away from trees to avoid it getting dirty and sappy and bird poop on it, and it still gets crap on it


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

it doesn't look so bad Bidderman, our drive is surrounded by cherry trees that are in blossom at the moment it looks like I've been to a wedding every day.
and it has pink leaves hasn't even got the decency to be white coloured!

coming up got the joy of when it fruits that i then have full purple bird poo , looks like the car has been paint balling.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Gas head said:


> it doesn't look so bad Bidderman, our drive is surrounded by cherry trees that are in blossom at the moment it looks like I've been to a wedding every day.
> and it has pink leaves hasn't even got the decency to be white coloured!
> 
> coming up got the joy of when it fruits that i then have full purple bird poo , looks like the car has been paint balling.


jeez man 

tree sap is hacking me off more than anything at the minute


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Similar experience for me.
Car was washed last night.
This morning after a downpour there was bits of leaves and organic matter strewn all over it.
I just went over it with a pressure rinse using mineral free water and my portable jet wash.
Used 5 litres and it's all good again.
Just rinse and go.....no drying.
As long as there's some LSP left on the paint this method is quick and easy.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

HEADPHONES said:


> Similar experience for me.
> Car was washed last night.
> This morning after a downpour there was bits of leaves and organic matter strewn all over it.
> I just went over it with a pressure rinse using mineral free water and my portable jet wash.
> ...


which portable jet washer do you have bud?


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

This one









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

Have to say.. when I read the title, I was half expecting to hear that you had damaged your car, dropped something on it, or burnt through the paint while polishing. I'm glad to hear it's none of those things though, so that's something. 

I do feel your frustration though. I absolutely zero idea what these products are like, but could you maybe get something like a Norse SK25i (google was my friend finding it). Then just have a portable tank/bucket of ideally DI filtered water? That way you have a completely portable solution you could use as often as needed just quickly rinse off the car, and not even have to worry about drying. I use a DI vessel during the summer and it's amazing!

edit. Just looked at the above post which seems to be the same type of portable pressure washer


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

digitaluk said:


> Have to say.. when I read the title, I was half expecting to hear that you had damaged your car, dropped something on it, or burnt through the paint while polishing. I'm glad to hear it's none of those things though, so that's something.
> 
> I do feel your frustration though. I absolutely zero idea what these products are like, but could you maybe get something like a Norse SK25i (google was my friend finding it). Then just have a portable tank/bucket of ideally DI filtered water? That way you have a completely portable solution you could use as often as needed just quickly rinse off the car, and not even have to worry about drying. I use a DI vessel during the summer and it's amazing!
> 
> edit. Just looked at the above post which seems to be the same type of portable pressure washer


:lol::lol::lol: well, it was disastrous for me :lol::lol::lol::lol:

yeah, ideally, I would use deionised water as a rinse off, but its really made me feel like im just cutting corners now to do a half arsed job tbh


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah I get that completely. It would annoy the living day lights out of me too. 

Using DI water isn't cutting corners though  just so long as you've washed the car recently, then it's a great way to just rinse off any dust or leaves that's landed on the surface


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

ONR is a great product and very much portable. I use it a lot in the summer, well worth a purchase for a quick tart up.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Chris Donaldson said:


> ONR is a great product and very much portable. I use it a lot in the summer, well worth a purchase for a quick tart up.


I have some ready to try, but im wondering if this kind of stuff is a bit too much for it to handle


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

im thinking along the lines of.......

cordless pressure washer, rinse down, pre soak like BH stuff, rinse off, then either a 2 BM wash, rinse off, or ONR wash

if I get a Ryobi cordless pressure washer, I could get the blower as well to blow off debris before the wash


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> im thinking along the lines of.......
> 
> cordless pressure washer, rinse down, pre soak like BH stuff, rinse off, then either a 2 BM wash, rinse off, or ONR wash
> 
> if I get a Ryobi cordless pressure washer, I could get the blower as well to blow off debris before the wash


I was looking into the Ryobi EZ Clean (cordless pressure washer that I can connect to a bucket as I don't have a way to connect a garden hose).

I know it's not as good as a mains powered power washer connected to a garden hose, but it's better than the 2 bucket method i'm currently using.

I'd be interested in people experiences with the ryobi ez clean...


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

In response to ONR its fine for most stuff, but my advise if there is actual sticky tree sap there don'. its fine for light dirt and debris, but anything sticky and it has no surfactants that break those things down so you are mechanically removing them..


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

I must admit, when I read the title, I was half expecting you to say you'd stripped the paint off the car or damaged it in some way!

Luckily, it's only a few bits of leaves that have fallen on the car, which will soon go after driving for a couple of minutes. 

With the weather we're having at the moment, it will look far worse after driving for a bit.

Don't worry, I'm sure Spring and the nicer weather will turn up soon!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

It's being cleaned more than mine at the moment. Think you're stressing too much about leaves on it, next rain will have them off. If access to electricity, hose for pw is an issue would it not be easier just dropping in the petrol station on the way out and giving it a quick blast.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Darlofan said:


> It's being cleaned more than mine at the moment. Think you're stressing too much about leaves on it, next rain will have them off. If access to electricity, hose for pw is an issue would it not be easier just dropping in the petrol station on the way out and giving it a quick blast.


don't even have those facilities nearby anymore either 

I know it seems like im making a big deal out of it, but, say I have my regular chap, travelling at 05.30, and I just get in the car and go to pick him up, how would it look turning up in it looking like it has this morning? ...........










unfortunately, this is what im having to put up with, the missus thinks im making more of it than I should, but, as that was today, and if work was normal, I would have dropped little 'un off at school, and gone straight on to work, but now id have to either sort it out before taking him to school (not ideal), or id have to come home again, wash it all off, and then go back out to work.

already had to go down the cordless route and buy a cordless hoover, which is ok, doesn't do a deep clean "hoover", but can only do what I can really


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I have a big bottle of ONR mixed at the pre wash ratio 30ml / litre. Spray the area, spray a soft MF cloth and have at it.

I can't believe for one minute your clients worry about swirl marks.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I have a big bottle of ONR mixed at the pre wash ratio 30ml / litre. Spray the area, spray a soft MF cloth and have at it.
> 
> *I can't believe for one minute your clients worry about swirl marks*.


no, but I did


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I have a big bottle of ONR mixed at the pre wash ratio 30ml / litre. Spray the area, spray a soft MF cloth and have at it.
> 
> I can't believe for one minute your clients worry about swirl marks.


may as well get a sponge............ :tumbleweed:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

The reality is though with a clean car wiping of the bird poop won't inflict any swirls.

I am looking at it from the point of view as the most expedient before going to go get your fare.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I agree with Andy from a time point of view and as safe as possible, ONR is probably the best bet, soak a cloth and leave over the bird poo, if you are cleaning the car regularly then ONR should be well suited for a top up every day


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

feels like we have albatrosses here though, bloody birds


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I had bird bombs on the car just last night.
Sprayed some prewash on.
Jetrinsing with the Worx Hydroshot.
Then a rinse with some mineral free water from a 500ml bottle with a sports cap on just to prevent water spots.
Touch free solution in a couple of minutes.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

HEADPHONES said:


> I had bird bombs on the car just last night.
> Sprayed some prewash on.
> Jetrinsing with the Worx Hydroshot.
> Then a rinse with some mineral free water from a 500ml bottle with a sports cap on just to prevent water spots.
> Touch free solution in a couple of minutes.


sounds ideal tbh :thumb:


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

April and May I almost never wash the car, because it will rain every 2 days and make it dirty again anyway.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

cangri said:


> April and May I almost never wash the car, because it will rain every 2 days and make it dirty again anyway.


I probably wouldn't either, but unfortunately, my car needs to be presentable all the time, like an advert for me


----------



## Dizeee (Jun 10, 2020)

Few things from me. I feel your pain, March last year when I bought my car we had a heat wave for like a month, and not much rain at all until Autumn. This year has been the absolute worst by far and on record of any year that has gone before, freezing cold, wet, and hail all pretty much until June. I am weather sensitive and this year has been excessively bad, far worse than any year before it.

I had the same issues, don't live near trees but the rain brings with it all sorts of horrors, and I ended up not washing the car as was so sick of my work being trashed within hours. I even lost interest in the car a bit as a result, I don't drive it for work and if it is filthy I avoid driving at all costs.

I have spend hours on it this week and its back to showroom but now the usual issue of dust and pollen. Every day the car is caked in yellow powder, pollen, dust and white seeds that are blowing around. In some ways this is just as bad as I have to go over the car all the time to remove it. Drives me round the bend. My standards are painful and I know my neighbors think I have mental health issues but I don't care, the paintwork must be like a mirror at all times.

In your case I would try and find out where your local cheap garage forecourt jet washes are as a contingency. When I do commute into central london like today I know of 2 jetwashes in Vauxhall / Battersea that I could use if the heavens opened and I needed to just rinse off some crud. But I get that they won't be 24 hours. Maybe a small bag of cleaning products in the boot like fallout or QD, and a bottle of water just as a "go to" in the event of bird poo. Some cheap disposable MF cloths could last a long time if you needed to only use them infrequently for bird poop.

Just ideas.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Dizeee said:


> Few things from me. I feel your pain, March last year when I bought my car we had a heat wave for like a month, and not much rain at all until Autumn. This year has been the absolute worst by far and on record of any year that has gone before, freezing cold, wet, and hail all pretty much until June. I am weather sensitive and this year has been excessively bad, far worse than any year before it.
> 
> I had the same issues, don't live near trees but the rain brings with it all sorts of horrors, and I ended up not washing the car as was so sick of my work being trashed within hours. I even lost interest in the car a bit as a result, I don't drive it for work and if it is filthy I avoid driving at all costs.
> 
> ...


There literally are no forecourt pressure washers at present, used to be but when garages changed hands, got rid of them and the hoovers, but yeah, would be useful if not expensive if I did it everyday

Today's deposits



















Getting right on my f'ing nerves now, think I'll have to go down a car port of some sort, do I looking for a specific type of company to do a one off? Know roughly what I want now after having a good think


----------



## Dizeee (Jun 10, 2020)

That really sucks.

Is there no way of parking it elsewhere for now - even an adjoining street where there is little / no tree cover? I would rather walk to my clean car for a few minutes rather than deal with that every day!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Dizeee said:


> That really sucks.
> 
> Is there no way of parking it elsewhere for now - even an adjoining street where there is little / no tree cover? I would rather walk to my clean car for a few minutes rather than deal with that every day!


Not really chap, small village place


----------



## Dizeee (Jun 10, 2020)

I would have thought there would be ample options nearby as there must be little to no parking restrictions? People may whinge but the reality is your entitles to park where you please subject to restrictions and access.

Tough position to be in though.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Not without leaving it on a road, which I don’t fancy doing, being rural and a a taxi would make it a prime target even though I leave nothing of value in it


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

If you buy the "soda bottle" attachment for the Worx Hydroshot, you could literally take it down to your car.
Blast the bird poo, rinse with a small bottle of mineral free water, put in the boot......off you go to pick up a customer.
No bucket.
No hose.
No contact.
Just make sure you buy the version that can go short gun with removable Lance.









You could even forego the mineral free rinse and literally pat dry with damp MF to stop water spots but obviously very gentle with no dragging to prevent swirls as the paint won't be 100% clean.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

HEADPHONES said:


> If you buy the "soda bottle" attachment for the Worx Hydroshot, you could literally take it down to your car.
> Blast the bird poo, rinse with a small bottle of mineral free water, put in the boot......off you go to pick up a customer.
> No bucket.
> No hose.
> ...


looks ideal does that, guessing it'll have to be this one then

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B085PQT3XM/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?smid=A3E34O8WP2BVHL&psc=1


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

That'll do the job, but being the lesser model doesn't have the short Lance connector.like the one below.
There's an extra connector about 3 inches from the end.

Still does the job.
My brothers have the base model and do fine.
No low power setting but the full power setting is the same strength.









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

quite a bit more expensive is that, not sure I want to go to that price for one tbh,


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

A more simple and cheap way to deal with this would be to have a 2 litre pressure sprayer in the car filled with a rinseless wash at bucket dilution and a bunch of clean microfibres.

If you come back to your car and it's diarrhoea disaster, use the pressure sprayer to hit it with the rinseless wash and dampen a couple of microfibres. Leave a damp microfibre over the offending area to soften the pwp for a couple of minutes and use the other damp one, fold it into 4s and then with careful rinseless wash technique, swipe in lines along the area, one fold for one line. If you need another, dampen and repeat. Then if needed use the pressure sprayer to mist the area and use a dry towel and give it a final wipe over.

Wash the microfibres and keep the pressure sprayer in the car, secured.









That's an 8 litre pressure sprayer full of it, but you get the idea. ONR, Griots, N914 if you can get it, all good.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

roscopervis said:


> A more simple and cheap way to deal with this would be to have a 2 litre pressure sprayer in the car filled with a rinseless wash at bucket dilution and a bunch of clean microfibres.
> 
> If you come back to your car and it's diarrhoea disaster, use the pressure sprayer to hit it with the rinseless wash and dampen a couple of microfibres. Leave a damp microfibre over the offending area to soften the pwp for a couple of minutes and use the other damp one, fold it into 4s and then with careful rinseless wash technique, swipe in lines along the area, one fold for one line. If you need another, dampen and repeat. Then if needed use the pressure sprayer to mist the area and use a dry towel and give it a final wipe over.
> 
> ...


good solution, however, please remember I am a taxi, boot space is a premium :thumb: also if I change the car, I may end up with a car with a smaller boot :thumb:

does look a good set up, if I wasn't a taxi, it'd be ideal :thumb:


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

bidderman1969 said:


> quite a bit more expensive is that, not sure I want to go to that price for one tbh,


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184724930579

On offer for £99.99.
The bottle accessorie is about a tenner on Amazon

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

HEADPHONES said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184724930579
> 
> On offer for £99.99.
> The bottle accessorie is about a tenner on Amazon
> ...


Oooooooooooooo, looks good, do like using Amazon, but that can swing it for me 

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> good solution, however, please remember I am a taxi, boot space is a premium :thumb: also if I change the car, I may end up with a car with a smaller boot :thumb:
> 
> does look a good set up, if I wasn't a taxi, it'd be ideal :thumb:











A 2 litre one! Not an 8 litre one. I suggested a 2 litre one and that isn't that big, like a kettle.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Oooo, I do have something like that already


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm sick of washing the car then a couple of hours later it's covered in dust from everyone and their grannie cutting block pavers all over the place....should be better next year....the joys of detailing :detailer:


----------

